# [H] Various sets [W] paypal $$



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A friend of mine decided to get rid of a number of his models the other day, and dropped a dozen or so sets on my doorstep telling me to do with them as I please.

Seeing as I am not collecting or playing at this time, I most certainly have no need for them; so off to Heresy to see if anyone here is interested.

I have:

-40k-
Space wolf pack
Grey knight dreadknight
2x Grey Knight marines (the five man sets)
Chaos marine terminators



-Fantasy-
Empire general
Empire wizards
Empire handgunners/crossbowmen
Empire state troops


All are single sets, nothing has been tampered with and all are new. The wrapping on a few of the sets is gone, for the models I was curious about, but again everything is in them.

If anyone is interested in individual sets, more than willing to work something out so feel free to drop a post here or give me a PM.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

How much for the Assault Termies and Ven Dread?

PM me!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright well thats the marine stuff and grey knight terminators gone, anyone else interested in anything here?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Bugger freash out of cash, otherwise i would had tried for the GK dread..........lol


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bump to see if anyone is interested


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

how much for one of the GK marine sets?
and how much would it cost to send it to the netherlands?


----------

